# Compact Boot - Shorter sole length?



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Are there any brands or styles of boot that specifically have a shorter sole length for the same boot size? I might be buying a board from a mate (will find out tomorrow) that is great to ride and a lot of fun, but my boots have _just_ enough overhang to bother me. Nothing major, I never felt them drag today (only did 2 runs on his board) but I think if I was carving hard they'd start to drag. I'm currently in a size 11 Thirty Two, and I'm going to go down to a 10.5 for a better fit, but are there any more compact boots as well I should look out for? I feel like if I could take off 10-15mm of sole length, it'd be perfectly fine.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Burton Moto. They have Shrinkage Footprint Reduction Technology


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Most boot companies offer some low volume options.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

cookiedog said:


> Burton Moto. They have Shrinkage Footprint Reduction Technology


The marketing lingo companies cook up to make the simplest of things sound like some type of amazing technological development cracks me up.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

hah yes) sounds fancy


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

…a little "Google-Fu" can go a long way!

Reduced Footprint Snowboard Boots


(_Jed's Snomie link at the bottom of that page has info that may be of some help also!_)


----------



## Recon (Dec 3, 2013)

Most boots don't come in half sizes its a myth even if it is written on the boot you are a sucker believing it .
So in some cases people buying half size smaller pair of boots.. they are actually buying exactly the same boot twice.
Boots change lasts/lenghts on the full mondo/cm size only. Usa sizing does not exist its just a box size on a shelf to get started only a ballpark figure .
Some brands like burton do make true half sizes the other brands just increase the cheap insole thickness on the half mondo sizes and have 2 x boot sizes in one static shell lenght.
No length change takes place in the shell at all only .50cent in cost thicker insole volume reduction is happening
32 does true some half sizes but only in two models it could be more for 2015 I am not sure.
If you are using usa/uk/euro sizing you need to stop and start using mondo/cm sizing for this and other reasons but this will fall on deaf ears except for the serious and smarter rider.. 
Only people with no clue which is over 80% use other than mondo sizing and even then no std exists variations in sizing can be model to model year to year and of course brand to brand.

The whole skrinkage thing will be marginal mostly marketing.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Recon, has a point. I do know that in ski boots there are no half sizes in the shells, only in the liners. I thought snowboard boots might be different, but maybe not. Makes sense.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Recon said:


> The whole skrinkage thing will be marginal mostly marketing.


The shrinkage concept is completely separate from the sizing. Shrinkage tech is legit. It does lead to a much smaller overall volume boot. Great for big footed guys trying to squeeze onto a standard width board, but pretty useless for everyone else. What people need to understand about shrinkage tech is that you're essentially trading off insulation for a smaller overall footprint. Again, if you're trying to squeeze your big hoofs onto a standard width board, that may be worth it. If you're not, your toes are gonna be freezing off for no reason.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Actually Recon only had a point about three years ago. Every ThirtyTwo, Burton, K2, Salomon, and I believe Ride and DC are 1:1 lasting.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I just didn't understand his point at all in regards to this thread.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Smaller footprint technology was introduced by Burton in like 2005. The rest of the industry has caught up by now. It was primarily a change in the way soles were built and boot builders just developing better techniques and using better materials so there were less layers of material and the layers were thinner. 

You will find very small variances in boot sole length between manufacturers now compared to what differences there used to be, even comparing a "shrinkage" tech boot to one not advertised as such. 

Lose insulation? 90% of a boots ability to keep heat in is the liner. Closed cell foam, i.e. Intuition and other heat moldable foams, are very good insulators. Its a big upsell on the ski side to an aftermarket Intuition because they're warmer.


----------



## Recon (Dec 3, 2013)

Sizing is everything how can it be that so called skrinkage marketing is more important.
Sizing is first the rest is secondary .
If half sizes are a myth your fitting could be a myth.

If a riders ok in boots it often can mean they know no better especially if not doing serious ride time per season.
Never running high forces through the boots to the edge. 
These high forces can be in the form of endurance or high speed sprints ie runs but everything goes to the edge via boot fit.

Riders doing less than 50 days a season will OFTEN be in oversized boots buying into the MARKETED headline BS or sales... like who has not in alpine sports at some time or other ? .

Riders over 50 days per season... well riders are more serious on boot fit here they will go further and look harder, pay more for expertise.
Think world freeride tour riders racers they know fitters are often key.
You want fit or you want sales its up to you.

A pro fitter of long standing and reputation will be far more likely to shell size you smaller in the first place.

This is how you can Possibly reduce footprint
Its a longer road but so worth it once you find the right fitter of long standing with the knowledge.

You cannot size off the net period its gambling I understand we don't all have choice but this is again secondary to correct fit .
Lasts change all the time...in china, boots can also be short lasted ,nothing really conforms to any accurate sizing std .

Only a shell check determines real fit length this is certain!. 
Numbers mean zero theY are a box size on a shelf just to ballpark and start the fitting process.

Only with a pro fitters help is where its at they know what 98-99%% do not.
We are the 99%

The sticky on bootfit on here from memory is quiet good but a pro is the end game answer to reduction.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I ended up getting Burton Motos in 10.5 for a good sale price. The difference between these and my Size 11 Thirty-twos is night and day. I worked all day every day at a ski resort in my Thirty-Twos in comfort, I wouldn't dare do more than a few hours in the motos. So much more support and a much better fit, almost no heel lift, toes are flush against the end but not uncomfortable. Perfect for long days of hard riding, and the quick lacing system makes small adjustments so easy compared to traditional lacing. Overall very happy with the purchase, and I've shaved approx 13mm off the boot sole length.


----------

